# What I mean is



## Apollodorus

Πώς είναι το «what» στα ελληνικά;

Π.χ.:

«*What *I mean is not what you think.»

«*What *I am saying is that …»


----------



## sotos

Αυτό που ...


----------



## διαφορετικός

sotos said:


> Αυτό που ...


or "ό,τι"


----------



## Apollodorus

Δηλαδή,

«αυτό που θέλω να πω δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις»

είναι το ίδιο σαν

«ό,τι θέλω να πω δεν είναι ό,τι νομίζεις»;

Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι για να λέμε αυτό;


----------



## Αγγελος

Apollodorus said:


> Δηλαδή,
> 
> «αυτό που θέλω να πω δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις»
> 
> είναι το ίδιο σαν
> 
> «ό,τι θέλω να πω δεν είναι ό,τι νομίζεις»;
> 
> Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι για να λέμε αυτό;



Μπορούμε να πούμε «μου είπε ακριβώς ό,τι περίμενα» (=he told me exactly what I expected), αλλά δεν θα έλεγα «ό,τι θέλω να πω δεν είναι ό,τι νομίζεις», θα έλεγα «αυτό που θέλω να πω δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις». Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το «ό,τι» και λειτουργούν ως *υποκείμενο *σημαίνουν συνήθως «οτιδήποτε», «όλα όσα»: «ό,τι φοβόμουν έγινε», «ό,τι ονειρεύτηκα στη ζωή μου πραγματοποιήθηκε»... 
Και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις η  λέξη «ό,τι» έχει πολύ συχνά την έννοια του «οτιδήποτε»: λέμε π.χ. «κάνε ό,τι θέλεις» (=do whatever you want, do as you please), «ό,τι πεις, αφεντικό» (=whatever you say, boss) κλπ.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Άγγελε! That's cleared up an area of confusion for me, that I hadn't even been able to formulate in my mind properly! The distinction between αυτό/ά που and ο,τι is in the _subject_ of a clause.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αγγελος said:


> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το «ό,τι» και λειτουργούν ως *υποκείμενο *σημαίνουν συνήθως «οτιδήποτε», «όλα όσα»: «ό,τι φοβόμουν έγινε», «ό,τι ονειρεύτηκα στη ζωή μου πραγματοποιήθηκε»...


Might this be due to the "fact" (I don't know if it is really a fact) that "αυτό που" always refers to a single definite thing, whereas "ό,τι" can also refer to an indefinite number of things?

Maybe there is the same difference in English between "what" (ό,τι) and "that which" (αυτό που). What do you think about this, Helleno File?


Apollodorus said:


> «*What *I mean is not what you think.»


Can this sentence also mean "[Whatever / Anything that] I mean is not what you think."?

This dicionary confirms that "ό,τι" can also mean "όλα όσα", but for anything resembling "οτιδήποτε" it mentions only "ό,τι και να" / "ό,τι κι αν" (except if "ό,τι" is used as an adjective: "ό,τι ώρα τελειώσεις, έλα να μας δεις"), if I didn't overlook anything.


----------



## Helleno File

διαφορετικός said:


> Might this be due to the "fact" (I don't know if it is really a fact) that "αυτό που" always refers to a single definite thing, whereas "ό,τι" can also refer to an indefinite number of things?
> 
> Maybe there is the same difference in English between "what" (ό,τι) and "that which" (αυτό που). What do you think about this, Helleno File?


You're right about the English, διαφορετικέ. However, "that which" as either subject or object is now so formal it is hardly ever used, except perhaps in a comic monologue . "What" is what we use and as you say refers to singular or plural thing(s).


----------



## Apollodorus

Αγγελος said:


> Μπορούμε να πούμε «μου είπε ακριβώς ό,τι περίμενα» (=he told me exactly what I expected), αλλά δεν θα έλεγα «ό,τι θέλω να πω δεν είναι ό,τι νομίζεις», θα έλεγα «αυτό που θέλω να πω δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις». Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το «ό,τι» και λειτουργούν ως *υποκείμενο *σημαίνουν συνήθως «οτιδήποτε», «όλα όσα»: «ό,τι φοβόμουν έγινε», «ό,τι ονειρεύτηκα στη ζωή μου πραγματοποιήθηκε»...
> Και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις η  λέξη «ό,τι» έχει πολύ συχνά την έννοια του «οτιδήποτε»: λέμε π.χ. «κάνε ό,τι θέλεις» (=do whatever you want, do as you please), «ό,τι πεις, αφεντικό» (=whatever you say, boss) κλπ.


Thanks Άγγελε! 

BTW (παρεμπιπτόντως?) it looks like *πώς *can also be used in the sense of what/that, although slightly differently, as in "πώς;" or “λέγεται πώς …”, “μου είπαν πώς …”.


----------



## Αγγελος

Apollodorus said:


> Thanks Άγγελε!
> 
> BTW (παρεμπιπτόντως?) it looks like *πώς *can also be used in the sense of what/that, although slightly differently, as in "πώς;" or “λέγεται πώς …”, “μου είπαν πώς …”.


I don't quite understand what you mean.

Πώς (with an accent mark) means 'how'.
Πώς είσαι; = How are you? Δεν ξέρω πώς έγινε αυτό = I don't know how this happened. Πώς αυτό; = How come?
It can also be used as an affirmative answer to a negative question:
Δεν θα έρθεις; Πώς, θα έρθω! = Won't you come? Yes, I will!
(In this sense it is short for πώς όχι; )

Πως (without an accent mark) is a synonym of ότι (which is different from ό,τι !):
Ξέρω πως μ' αγαπάς = Ι know (that) you love me
Μου είπε πως θα έρθει = He told me (that) he would come


----------



## Apollodorus

Αγγελος said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean.



Συγγνώμη, εγώ φταίω!

I meant πώς (with accent) is sometimes equivalent to English “what”, e.g., in “πώς?” (“what (did you say)?) where it is synonymous with “τι”.

Πως (without accent) is equivalent to English “that”, e.g., “νομίζω πως …” (“I think that …”).

Are πως and ότι in this case (“νομίζω πως / νομίζω ότι …”) _completely _interchangeable, or is there any difference in terms of style, frequency, etc?

Thanks again.


----------



## Αγγελος

Apollodorus said:


> I meant πώς (with accent) is sometimes equivalent to English “what”, e.g., in “πώς?” (“what (did you say)?) where it is synonymous with “τι”.
> 
> Πως (without accent) is equivalent to English “that”, e.g., “νομίζω πως …” (“I think that …”).
> Are πως and ότι in this case (“νομίζω πως / νομίζω ότι …”) _completely _interchangeable, or is there any difference in terms of style, frequency, etc?


Oh, OK, now I understand.

Πώς; in that sense is short for πώς είπατε; = how was that, pray? It can express strong surprise, or even indignation.

Πως and ότι are completely interchangeable in ordinary speech; in formal style, ότι tends to be preferred.


----------



## Apollodorus

Eντάξει, ευχαριστώ!


----------

